# Hydraulic Sound Effects?



## Big Hit Bounca (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm makin a song and would like to include some sound effects of a car hoppin. Does anybody have some good hydraulics sound effects or know of a place that I could get them. I'm lookin for some good sound quality ones though. There's a lil finder's reward to so hit me up.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

i like is some movies with hydraulic cars they add the sound effect when the car is dumping too. Its annoying when youre in a movie theatre and you know youre the only person in there that knows it dosent really do that.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jul 4 2006, 10:34 AM~5713855
> *i like is some movies with hydraulic cars they add the sound effect when the car is dumping too. Its annoying when youre in a movie theatre and you know youre the only person in there that knows it dosent really do that.
> *


x2 like on friday when big worm droped the 61 and the motors spun.....


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jul 4 2006, 10:34 AM~5713855
> *i like is some movies with hydraulic cars they add the sound effect when the car is dumping too. Its annoying when youre in a movie theatre and you know youre the only person in there that knows it dosent really do that.
> *


The Wash 
:uh:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

or in the fast and the furious two i think with that dumb assed white honda delslow. Fuckin idiots. 

Hey bro how come you don't mic a car and let it hop to get your sound effects man. mic the trunk and just a little ways from the front wheels. The crispest sound effects you can get. :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I got 2 licks on a .wav format.......pm me if you want it. I have it as my e-mail notification sound :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

email sent


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 5 2006, 10:55 AM~5718924
> *email sent
> *


Replied to the COMP-TOWN compa.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 5 2006, 10:58 AM~5718940
> *Replied to the COMP-TOWN compa.....
> *


 :thumbsup: thx homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

download xzibit-front to back

get the instrumental version and it has a nice intro.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I got 2 licks on a .wav format.......pm me if you want it. I have it as my e-mail notification sound :biggrin:


Can I get it too ? [email protected]


----------



## pepperoniroller (Oct 24, 2011)

Why not just post the wav? put it on tindeck or something. I'd like it as well


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL i wanted to record it with the phone and make a spinnin motor ring tone...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Why not do some recordings ur self for best quality, I produced some tracks with some and just recorded it my self. I mic'd near the front end to get suspension sounds, and secured a mic in the trunk to get real good pump sounds.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Download a recording app on your phone.
Put phone in trunk.
Hit record.
Hit switch.

Done.


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Can you send the sound effect to [email protected].


----------



## tenndizzle (Nov 26, 2007)

IF Big worms 61 had aircraft hydraulics it probbably wasnt sound effects the old systems used equalizers that had gears in them when the fluid reversed flow the gears would spin making super cool sound.


Reverend Hearse said:


> x2 like on friday when big worm droped the 61 and the motors spun.....


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

How about 2001 dre that one sounds real gool


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You guys realize this is a 6 year old topic right?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> You guys realize this is a 6 year old topic right?


And nobody ever posted the sound


----------



## tenndizzle (Nov 26, 2007)

ZEEEWH there u go


MINT'Z said:


> And nobody ever posted the sound


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

tenndizzle said:


> ZEEEWH there u go


I think you need to charge you batteries


----------

